# Selena and others...



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

thoughts on this pedigree? as a brood bitch to a nice male? 

http://www.dutchshepherds.us/images/Pascha.htm


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i like the lines, but of course i'd want to see her work before saying whether or not she would be good to breed to.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Certainly not the baddest bloodline to find. Dog will be temperamentful, based on the bloodline. 
I know and saw Ringo personaly: impressive looks, good natural pushbite, hard attacks and a very social dog.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but is "very social" a rare thing among this breed?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: thoughts on this pedigree? as a brood bitch to a nice male? 

Get someone to get the bitch knocked up, see how the pups turn out. That is my advice. I have seen great pedigree bitches turn out shit. Go look at her, and see what personality she has. 

Actually listen to someone else. I have heard your a PIA about that. Remember if you are asking questions, and they have enough respect to answer you need to have enough to listen.

HA HA someone told on you! ! ! ! ! [-X


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

let me just say this amber because selena is plugged into the KNPV circuit and would not speak bad about another KNPV person out of respect. there are some dutch that believe pegge lines (specifically arras and rudie) are high point dogs that lack the civil edge (or social dominance) that say, dick and selena's dogs have. while i've never seen either dog or a direct progeny in person, i'm sure they're still nice dogs. just thought you might want to be aware of that...


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Just get the bitch knocked up and if the pups turn out like shit then just ring their necks. Yep, you need to take Jeffs advise Amber.:roll:


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, come on, Jeff. I listen quite well to most people, just generally not to you.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Remember if you are asking questions, and they have enough respect to answer you need to have enough to listen.


I always have the respect to listen. The only way anyone learns anything is to ask questions, and the great thing about the dog training world and these forums is that you get a wealth of different opinions and methods. I can pick and choose what I think will work best for my individual dog, and it's nobody's business but my own. What works best for me is not necessarily what will work best for anyone else, and vice versa. I'm happy to visit these forums and learn what I can, and though I may not agree with everything everyone says, I respect all of it. That's why this board and others like it exist - to share opinions. 

If I listened to everything that every self-proclaimed internet expert said, my dog would be as confused as I am. Possibly if those self-proclaimed experts spent less time in front of the keyboard, trying to compose sardonic replies to every post made, they would have more time to train their dog and might actually see the podium every once in awhile.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>
=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>
=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>
=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>
=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------

